# Sticky  Message to our Members: Monetary Contributions / Donations



## Ernie Romers

Dear members,

Watchuseek offers our members a large and rather effective Sales section at no charge.

From time to time I'm asked whether members can contribute to the site. This got me thinking. As you know our sponsors are helping us to pay our bills and improve functionality and performance, for you, our members.

Therefore I would like to introduce this new and small post icon







. You'll find it in our message editor. Please use it (like I did for this post) to indicate you will give a percentage of your profit to charity.

It states that after you sell the watch you are offering, you will donate to any good cause you can think of. Watchuseek recommends the Playing For Change Organisation.

*About Playing For Change*


> A decade ago a small group of documentary filmmakers set out with a dream to create a film rooted in the music of the streets. Not only has that dream been realized, it has blossomed into a global sensation called Playing For Change, a project including musicians of every level of renown, that has touched the lives of millions of people around the world.
> 
> While traveling the world filming and recording musicians, the crew became intimately involved with the music and people of each community they visited. Although many of these communities had limited resources and a modest standard of living, the people in them were full of generosity, warmth, and above all they were connected to each other by a common thread: music.
> 
> Out of these discoveries, the Playing For Change Foundation was born and made its mission to ensure that anyone with the desire to receive a music education would have the opportunity to do so. The Playing For Change Foundation is dedicated to the fundamental idea that peace and change are possible through the universal language of music.
> 
> Wondering what you can do to help us further our mission? Get involved or Donate


It's all in this song:

*Playing For Change, Stand By Me*





Featuring the late Roger Ridley.


----------



## Starman71

As a new member, I saw this post pinned to the top of the Dealers and Manufacturers section. I think this is a great idea, and when I buy I will start looking for dealers who indicate they will give back a little to the community. I also noticed that this post is a decade old, has 58K views, and only three likes. Am I missing something? I'm not sure how that is even statistically possible, or what it might say about the dealers of watches. I must be missing something. Maybe the stats got reset sometime very recently?


----------



## InstaAntiques

That is a great idea. You offer a platform for so many sellers, so to give something back would be amazing!


----------

